# Puppy always ravenous... how to focus?



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

My new 8 week old heeler/aussie mix puppy is doing wonderfully on a raw diet. However, he is ALWAYS ravenous, even after his little tummy is bloated after eating. Are there any ways I can "desensitize" him to food? I'm having trouble with starting obedience training because he is so hyper focused on getting the treat that he can't focus on what I'm trying to do with him.

Ideas? Anyone else with a food crazed dog?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel your pain!

How's he handling raw thus far? 

If he's handling it well I'd say it's ok to add in training treats, preferably high quality and limited ingredient. Start working on impulse control and focus. Here's one method:

1. Small handful of treats. 
2. Close your hand over the treats and place right in front of puppy's nose. 
3. Puppy tries and tries to get to treat in hand, keep hand closed tightly.
4. Once puppy let's up or steps back open hand. 
5. Immediately close hand again of puppy goes right back to mugging your hand. 
6. Open again when puppy backs off and give a treat out of that hand but feed with the other. 

The purpose of this game is to teach a puppy that he cannot just take what he wants. He had to sit back and be patient in order to get what he wants. You can also do this with his food, just set it on the floor and block him if he goes for it. Once he sits back and looks at you give him the ok to take it. 

By controlling food more closely the more he has to control his impulses and his behavior In order to get his food.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I only have one food crazy (out of control crazy) dog and I use play as her reward - so whenever she finishes and exercise she gets a ball or toy for a second to play with. If they lose it with a reward find something else they love but can still think and focus near.


----------

